# Which monitor?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I am interested in keeping a monitor. I have kept reptiles for many years, and have stayed away from momitors because of their size and diet. However i can now provide everything required...almost. Space is still an issue. I know very little about the different types of monitors, and i have no idea which to get. I would like one that is quite docile, and i can feed rats, day old chicks and eggs. Which is the smallest that can take these foods? I don't want to end up buying a 10' monster soi really need some advice.
Thanks.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

try a savannah monitor. they are probly one of the easiest monitors to tame and are pretty easy to keep


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> try a savannah monitor. they are probly one of the easiest monitors to tame and are pretty easy to keep


 they only get around 4ft


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

A savannah would be the easiest to get a hold of not to mention the cheapest. But they can be quite large and if not handled often can be agressive as well. 
If you hunt around enough to find one you may want to get a Yellow Monitor (Varanus flavescens). They are pretty similar to the Savannahs only smaller topping out at about three feet. If my memory serves they are easy to maintain and even breed in captivity. Its been a while since I last saw one so finding one may or may not be a challenge.









And whatever you do do not be tempted with a cute cheap baby Nile Monitor. Even though they are large impressive lizards they are by no means for the beginner.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Savs are good, as are (supposedly, I've never worked with them) Timors, peachthroats, and ackies.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Are there any other types that would be better, but too hard to get hold of? It might be easier for me to get them in UK. I think 4ft is big enough, as long as it can handles chciks and rats.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

ackey monitors.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes a Savannah is a good monitor. They are vishious too. Mine eat the pinkies from my hand. It's so fun.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

if i were you though, and had the money to spend, id get something a bit more exotic than a savanha monitor.... just my opinion though gl


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Here are some pictures of a Savannah. My personall lazy ass beast. LOL :laugh:


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I ahve to change his water every day because he get sand in it and it gets gross.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool monitor. What sized tank you got him in? I plan on building one from plywood and a sheet of clear plastic. It will probably be about 10' X 5' and 3' high. 
This should keep him happy. What other good monitors are there? Ignoring cost and availability what would be the best monitor to get? Preferably no bigger than 4', and easy to handle and tame.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

A Nile monitor is the next best for begginers but they have the growth potential of 7 foot I think. Probable an Ackey.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> A Nile monitor is the next best for begginers but they have the growth potential of 7 foot I think. Probable an Ackey.:nod:


 yes niles get very large and they arent exactly nice


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't get a nile, in addition to being foul-tempered they grow large enough to do some serious damage if they get ahold of you.



> Are there any other types that would be better, but too hard to get hold of? It might be easier for me to get them in UK. I think 4ft is big enough, as long as it can handles chciks and rats.


Black roughnecks (_V.rudicollis_) are decent-sized and have a uniquely shaped head, however they will become obese on a rodent-and-chick diet, seeing as how they are mostly insectivores in nature.

-PK


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent info BoomerSub. If I had to choose it would be the peachthroats, simply for the picture you see below!

Also check on kingsnake.com to see what's being sold. I just checked it out, the European classifieds are pretty weak in the lizard department but the US classifieds should give you a lot to look at and think about.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here is a link I found with a list of monitors (not complete, probably not the best link but hey...)

http://www.centralpets.com/pages/similar.p...4&similar=genus

Also, check out the variety of monitors for sale in the US area of kingsnake at

http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=53


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats a sweet pic acestro


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats deffinatley the nicest looking monitor i have seen. What is the most easy-going monitor? I can provide enough room for any type but i would prefer one under 5' so its easier to handle. Are savannahs so popular because they make the best pets or because they are easiest to get hold of?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice pic of a neonate jobiensis Ace!
They are a wonderful species to keep, This species was one I kept and bred, breeding was accomplished for the first time successfully for me with this species in 1991, and my breeding may have been the first succesful captive US breeding of this species. Of course at the time most people knew this lizard as karlschmidtii..LOL


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been doing more research, and have come across tegus. I think these will be better suited to me as they can rip up meat, and they are more docile and are easier to tame. Has anyone got any experience with them? I was thinking of getting a pair. Which type?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are smaller tegu species often represented in the pet trade, most of which are wild caught, the larger tegu species have seen a tremendous boom in captive breeding efforts, the man holding the red tegu in the picture you posted is one of those responsible for that boom, a Mr. Ron St.Pierre.
Personally I do not feel the larger tegus make good first lizards, they are fast, and capable of inflicting one hell of a bite.
There are so many lizards out there, and many do not make suitable captives, especially for beginners, not that you can not learn to keep them, but I feel it is important that newbs have good luck and enjoy their first captives successfully, both for their sake and the lizards.

Look into lacertas, I like the jewelled lacertas but there are many species, they have behaviours that are similiar to monitors and tegus, but do not attain sizes that make them unmanageable and they are fascinating and beautifull animals.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Lacertas sound like a good pet, but i need something that can eat larger 
pieces of meat. This is because i may have spare day-old chicks left over from feeding my harris hawk when i get it, as well as rats mice and quail. I have also wanted a monitor for a while now, but didn't have the room, but now i do and i am going to build a huge cage. Black and white tegus seem really easy to keep compared to the monitors


> (Argentine) tegus are capable of growing quite large but are generally very docile and usually grow to become very tame adults .


----------

